# Prayers needed for Vanessa!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Yesterday something terrible happened! 

A dog bite Vanessa in the afternoon while our walk.
It's the neighbour's dog of my parents, a bigger female. The neighbour gave Ulli and Nessy a treat, after also to her dog. Then Nessy wanted to smell on her and in that moment she started biting into her neck. Everything went so quickly and Nessy screamed very loud, dropped on the street and the dog bite her again into her face. 

I tried to take her on my arms as quick as I could and had a shock. Her right eye was full of blood running down her hair. The neighbour didn't react and asked me who had started. I was under shock and cried...! Another neighbour came out of her house because she has heard the noises. 
I took both and went home, called the vet but it was around 2 in the afternoon and he wasn't in his office. Fortunately he promised to come in immediately to take a look on Nessy. 
Well, her lid is injured and that has caused all the blood. She got an injection and a creme I have to put in her eye every morning and evening.

Hope she will recovery very soon!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. Gustave was also bit by a dog right above his eye when he was a puppy. I was shaken up about it but luckily he healed fast and was a 100% soon. The longest lasting effect was the bald spot above his eye where they shaved to see if he needed stitches. He didn't, they just glued it up. 

Really sorry this happened with Vanessa. Good to hear there were no stitches. Sounds like it should heal up soon. 

I know blood is scary and I freaked out too when I first saw Gustave after the incident, but my husband reminded me red blood looks a lot scarier on a white dog. Stay strong for her. We are all here for you.

I am shocked by your neighbor's behavior. I would be very deeply concerned if my dog bit another dog, no matter who started it.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry that this happened to Vanessa! But glad that it wasn't life threatening... I can only imagine how scary it must have been for you. It's awful when things like this happen and the reaction of your neighbor is atrocious - they are responsible for their dogs behavior and know that it can react like this around food.
I hope that your Vanessa will feel better soon!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no, Alexa! Thank goodness your vet came in to take care of Vanessa. I hope that her eye and neck are completely back to normal soon. Please keep us updated.

I'm sorry the neighbor did not show some compassion. It almost sounds as though she was being defensive.

Please give Vanessa and Ullana gentle hugs and kisses from their Auntie Marie. Love and hugs to you, Alexa.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank goodness it was only the lid. I hope she recovers very quickly.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am sorry about your baby! I hope she recovers quickly


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh no how horrible. I hope she recovers really fast. My Zach was attacked several years ago by a German Shepard and ripped him wide open (thank god it just missed his stomach). Amazing how fast they are able to heal but I will caution you that she might be afraid of other dogs now. Zach goes nuts -alpha dog style when big dogs especially ones that look like a GS come near. He was never like that before. 
Wishing your little one a fast recovery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Alexa, I am so sorry for Nessy & for you but grateful Ullana was at least not involved!! I am praying for good recover for Nessy & concerned for your shock as well. Please keep us up-dated as we are most concerned. You know we love your babies. Tell your parents we won't stop praying until she is in the clear. Sending you many hugs and asking God for healing. Our love.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor little Vanessa. I hope she will heal quickly without problems. It must have been very traumatic. I think I would report the incident to animal control. Because of your neighbors reaction, I fear it may not be the first time her dog bit another. At any rate their should be a record...and your neighbor should pay the vet bills. I would be mortified if my dog bit anyone...and I would take financial responsibility.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Alexandra. I can't believe this happened to poor Vanessa. That sweet girl didn't deserve this. I guess the other dog was getting defensive about her owner and treats. How could the neighbor even ask? Didn't she see it? Sounds like she's covering up for her aggressive dog. I am relieved that she wasn't hurt more physically - it could have been a lot worse and I'm praying that her eye heals quickly. I agree that unfortunately Nessa will probably be afraid of other dogs. She's gone through a lot in her little life and I'm so glad you and your parents have her. Sending (((hugs))). 
We've had too much bad news here lately.:smcry:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am glad that the injury is not life threatening but am appalled by the reaction of your neighbor.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Awww...that poor baby...I am so sorry and BAD BAD BAD reaction from your neighbor...I wld be really p/o!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no so sorry to hear about your precious Vanessa, I hope she heals quickly. Your neighbor should at least pay your vet bill.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry that happened. I'll be praying that Nessa will be all right.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry that happened to Vanessa. Prayers she will heal quickly.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

bless her heart! It's terrible how fast it can happen. Hoping she heals from her wounds and the fear she must feel!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh how terrible  Sending prayers over for a very speedy recovery and hugs for you and Vanessa!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

How awful that this has happened to Vanessa. Hoping she heals without complications.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about the accident. I hope Vanessa recovers soon. When something like this happens I try bot to blame the dog. They don't know better but people ought to. Your neighbor should be taking steps to ensure something like this doesn't happen in the future.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Alexa!  Poor little Nessy!! I can't believe that lady's behavior... She could've at least helped get Vanessa to a vet or do SOMETHING instead of being so defensive. Again, I'm really sorry to hear this. Praying Vanessa heals quickly :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no, things happen so fast, I'm sure you were shocked, I will be praying for Vanessa, thank the Lord it wasn't worse. As far as the neighbor, well some people are soooooooooooo heartless.
hugs to you Alexa


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Alexa -- I'm so sad to hear about Vanessa. Was Ullana with you too?

Sending prayers for a complete and speedy recovery. I know have much you and your family love Vanessa.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Poor baby  I'm glad it wasn't something more dangerous (like a neck injury)..... Eyelids do bleed A LOT....

I hope she heals quick and gets lots of cuddle time..


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

How horrifying for you and Vanessa to experience. I'm so sorry but so grateful it was a relatively minor injury; it could have been much worse. 
Hoping her little eye will heal perfectly. Shame on the neighbor!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

So sorry this happened to you and your little one  I can just imagine how traumatizing that must be to have seen so much blood and it just sounds horrible. Cici was bitten by a dog almost a year ago, but it wasn't too much larger than her and thankfully didn't cause bleeding. I will be praying for your little one's quick recovery, and may this never happen to you or anyone else again 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Vanessa getting attacked by the other dog- and for you to have to see it must have been awful. Our pomeranian was bit twice-- once on the neck and once on the face, just a few months ago, and he has healed beautifully. I hope Vanessa heals quickly and you get over the horrible memory of seeing it happen.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no   

praying for the lil girl to heal fast. Sending her my kisses 

(hugs)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how awful! Will be praying your little Vanessa heals quickly! ( I think your neighbor's reaction is deplorable! ) How is Vanessa acting overall? The other bite didn't cause any harm? 
Will be keeping eye out for your update!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh how awful, I cringe when I read about bites like this. I'm so glad her eye is OK and hope that she is better soon. Hopefully your neighbor was in shock too from how suddenly things happen and talks to you about this, apologizes etc.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a tragic experience. I'm so sorry you and Vanessa had to experience this. Praying she heals quickly with no lasting repercussions physically or behaviorally. How are you both doing today? It was a scare and a shock to you both.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened to your baby Vanessa! Thank goodness she is expected to heal. Blessings!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so sorry about that and glad it wasn't worse. I'm sure seeing all the blood was very scary. An injury around the eye can bleed a lot. Hopefully, your neighbor was just upset even though she appeared calm when she asked who started it. Or she might have been thinking lawsuit and was hoping it wouldn't be her who was going to be sued. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Praying your Vanessa heals quickly and so glad was not worse and your right its so fast, no time to prepare. Just get to a vet and pray. You must have been so scared with the blood. Keep us updated.. :wub:

Alexandra---My Sammie was snatched from his stroller at 9 mo by a huge lab exiting a garage door off leash. We don't why the dog did this. It was just as you described. Sammie was ok with a pain shot, and took couple weeks with sore neck. An in shock/screaming dog is just the worse thing to see. The owners seem to often say the wrong thing when it happens. In our case they came over and paid vet bills and brought flowers. I think they can initially react out of denial/shame. If she knew her dog was capable, shame on her for treating her dog with yours. Many house dogs I've met are territorial and not trained socially, even when meeting other dogs out walking.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

First of all I'm so thankful for all your lovely comments and prayers on Vanessa.

She's recovering from the bite and the eye lid is also healing very well. The cream seems to help but she's still very traumatized. 

I also had Ullana with me while our walk on Thursday. She tried to run away when she saw that the neighbour's dog bit Vanessa. It was awful because the leash stopped her very jerky. 

On Thursday evening the neighbour came to our house and tried to explain that her dog never tried or did this before. 
I was fairly dissappointed because she didn't ask for what the vet said. 
She only let me know that she would have an insurance but didn't ask for the bill!!! 

Another neighbour (met her right after the accident on my way home) has a little Shi Tsu and she told me that the big female tried to attack her baby also months ago. 

Today I bathed Nessy because her hair was still covered with blood I couldn't wash out with baby wipes. Hubby helped me holding her to get no water into and close to her eye. 

Thanks again for your simpathy and appreciation! 

Alexandra 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to see that little Vanessa is doing so much better. Sorry to hear though that she is still so traumatized and hope that in due time she will be feeling better. And as far as the neighbor whose Dog did this to Vanessa, she should have really offered to pay the Vet bills since it was her Dogs fault. I guess from now on, you will really have to be careful when you take the Dogs out for a walk. Sorry that you had to have such a horrible experience and hope that each day Vanessa will be all healed again.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Alexa said:


> First of all I'm so thankful for all your lovely comments and prayers on Vanessa.
> 
> She's recovering from the bite and the eye lid is also healing very well. The cream seems to help but she's still very traumatized.
> 
> ...


Oh Alexandra-I am so happy to read she is doing well tonight with her eye. Like you, I had to jerk Sammie's leash as well (to free him from the labs mouth) but I felt so bad about that for days, but we had no choice. And the SAME thing happened with me, a few days later a woman knocked on my door to inquire about Sammie. She had heard of the attack. Turns out this dog had a history and she wanted me to report the incident. These owners no better. That's what irritates me. They never train the dog. 
Why don't you just ask her to cover Vanessa's expenses. All she can say is no. She sounds like she knows her dog has done this before and is playing it down. The main thing is Vanessa is ok. :thumbsup: Could been so much worse. Sammie was a mental mess from the pain and shock for several days. Sat in the bed just staring. Your whole incident is so like mine was. It took me long time to get over my anger the dog was off leash. They leash them now, but we avoid them. Sammie growls to this day if the garage door is open at that house. :blink:

Sending :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that she's doing better! Big hugs!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that this happened to Vanessa! I would have been startled by all the blood also! You are so lucky that it was just her eyelid that was injured and not her actual eye. My Cisco was bitten on the neck by a golden retriever that has escaped from its yard. He had a very deep puncture wound. The girls were with me at the time and the vet said had the dog bitten one of them, they would be dead. The retriever's owner did end up paying the $200 vet bill. It is scary how quickly a bite can happen! So glad that Vanessa seems to be healing nicely.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry that happened to Vanessa. I know how traumatic that can be! I had a little rescue attacked by a GSD! Our neighbor did pay the vet bill! So glad that she's healing now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Alexa I am praying for a fast recovery for Vanessa, I'm glad she's doing abit better, I know you have been through so much, hope your getting rest, our babies need us well, hugs to you, I'll check in tomorrow


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm glad Vanessa seems to be improving. I'm sure she'll do fine physically but both girls probably will be somewhat traumatized with other dogs at least for a while. Such a shame. Is there any behaviorist in your area (Maybe your vet knows) who might be able to help you help them overcome it? I would present the bill to the neighbor! Don't wait for her to ask...get it to her. (((hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Alexa, I think it would be good to take some photos of Nessie now while she is still swollen, just to document the bite. 
I would also just take the bills to the neighbor & say "you are glad she has a good insurance & it was fair of her to let you know this." I know you are the one who has to live near her so it really is up to you how comfortable you feel w/all of this. Usually the first thing asked when something happens is "how did this happen" so maybe that is what she was asking rather than trying to lay blame---but it is also human nature to lay blame so maybe that is what she was doing also--we will never know for sure. It will show her good intention if she pays the bills. I would ask her if her insurance covers a "dog behaviorist" also---to help w/the trauma. 
Sending you more prayers and much love.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad to hear Vanessa is healing well. What a terrible trauma for both of you.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy to hear she is doing well.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

SammieMom said:


> Oh Alexandra-I am so happy to read she is doing well tonight with her eye. Like you, I had to jerk Sammie's leash as well (to free him from the labs mouth) but I felt so bad about that for days, but we had no choice. And the SAME thing happened with me, a few days later a woman knocked on my door to inquire about Sammie. She had heard of the attack. Turns out this dog had a history and she wanted me to report the incident. These owners no better. That's what irritates me. They never train the dog.
> Why don't you just ask her to cover Vanessa's expenses. All she can say is no. She sounds like she knows her dog has done this before and is playing it down. The main thing is Vanessa is ok. :thumbsup: Could been so much worse. Sammie was a mental mess from the pain and shock for several days. Sat in the bed just staring. Your whole incident is so like mine was. It took me long time to get over my anger the dog was off leash. They leash them now, but we avoid them. Sammie growls to this day if the garage door is open at that house. :blink:
> 
> 
> Sending :grouphug:


I'm getting goosebumps reading what has happened to poor Sammie, too. So sorry for you both. It's awful to see if your baby get hurt and you can't help and protect in a sudden. 

It also will take a long time until we all get over it. My parents are full of care when they heard what have happened...! Today they're returning from their vacation.

I gave the bill to the neighbour this morning including photos I took of Vanessa's eye after the accident. :crying:
It's still swollen today and around her lid is a very scaly skin.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Vanessa is doing better. So many dog owners think that because their dogs are good with the family they will be good with other people and dogs. As we know that is not so. I always pick up my dog when larger dogs approach.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Alexa said:


> I'm getting goosebumps reading what has happened to poor Sammie, too. So sorry for you both. It's awful to see if your baby get hurt and you can't help and protect in a sudden.
> 
> It also will take a long time until we all get over it. My parents are full of care when they heard what have happened...! Today they're returning from their vacation.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! :wub:
I am sure you all will start feeling better soon. :thumbsup: It will pass better when Vanessa's eye is healed, and you don't have the daily reminder. 
{{hugs}}


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> I'm glad to hear that Vanessa is doing better. So many dog owners think that because their dogs are good with the family they will be good with other people and dogs. As we know that is not so. I always pick up my dog when larger dogs approach.


So true, Reva. 
Normally I pick her up, too but last Thursday I felt secure because I knew the neighbour and her dog very well and trusted...! 

Will never do again!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm also glad she's doing better. Gentle hugs and kissed from me to her. 

You know, it's so hard to know what to do and when. By always picking up a dog when a larger dog approaches, we can unintentionally cause a fear to larger dogs. But by not picking them up and not being able to read dog body language well or quickly enough, something bad can happen. And worse if it's a dog that gives absolutely no warning signals that even an expert could pick up. I've been observing and assisting the trainer that comes to the store to do classes for a couple of years now and I still have trouble picking up on certain subtle signals and don't trust my interpretation at all in those type of situations. ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm also glad she's doing better. Gentle hugs and kissed from me to her.
> 
> You know, it's so hard to know what to do and when. By always picking up a dog when a larger dog approaches, we can unintentionally cause a fear to larger dogs. But by not picking them up and not being able to read dog body language well or quickly enough, something bad can happen. And worse if it's a dog that gives absolutely no warning signals that even an expert could pick up. I've been observing and assisting the trainer that comes to the store to do classes for a couple of years now and I still have trouble picking up on certain subtle signals and don't trust my interpretation at all in those type of situations. ;(
> 
> ...


Crystal-that is hardest part for me too.  But after one attack I just keep them back or lift.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

One of our older vets encouraged us to not pick them up---one reason is if you get bit on the wrist it may bleed out. . . two is the same reason Crystal mentioned. Again, it is never easy to decide.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I am so sorry this horrible thing happened to beautiful Vanessa.  Hoping that she fully recovers quickly. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad to hear Vanessa eye is better, I'm sure she will be scared for sometime, I just don't trust any dog, it only takes a second and it's to late, I know I drive my husband crazy, I'm so glad you gave the bill to your neighbor, hope she thinks twice about letting her dog outside without her


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Short update on Vanessa today: I saw her in my lunch break earlier and her eye looked not very well today. It seems that the wound weeps so that her eye tears a lot.

My mom wanted to call the vet this afternoon to ask for another cream/medicine. 

I'm so sorry for that little girl. :crying 2:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Alexa said:


> Short update on Vanessa today: I saw her in my lunch break earlier and her eye looked not very well today. It seems that the wound weeps so that her eye tears a lot.
> 
> My mom wanted to call the vet this afternoon to ask for another cream/medicine.
> 
> I'm so sorry for that little girl. :crying 2:


Aw poor little thing. Hopefully it's only the tearing that's making it look worse and it's on it's way to healing nicely. But I'd want the vet to look at it too. (((hugs)))


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry she is still struggling. I would want to vet to look at it too.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

It never hurts to have it re-checked, sure hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending little Nessie lots of love & prayers for healing! Poor baby---her life hasn't been easy. She is in a good place now though & w. time I think she will be ok---let us know what the vet says, please.
Big hugs.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh poor little girl. I'm so sorry that she isn't healing fast. I hope the vet can help her.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Oh poor little girl. I'm so sorry that she isn't healing fast. I hope the vet can help her.


Sylvia, thanks a lot for your thoughts on her. 
The vet recommended to use the cream more often but it seems that the healing process needs time. 

In the meanwhile we're trying to spoil her as much as we can! :thumbsup:


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Vanessa's still isn't healed. I'm sure that she doesn't feel much discomfort, surrendered by love and care! Hope she'll be all better soon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Feel better soon girlie.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Sending little Nessie lots of love & prayers for healing! Poor baby---her life hasn't been easy. She is in a good place now though & w. time I think she will be ok---let us know what the vet says, please.
> Big hugs.





kilodzul said:


> Sorry to hear that Vanessa's still isn't healed. I'm sure that she doesn't feel much discomfort, surrendered by love and care! Hope she'll be all better soon.





Maglily said:


> Feel better soon girlie.


Many thanks to all of you! 

Tomorrow our vet will recheck her eye and the healing process. 
I told my mom about all your warm wishes and prayers and she and me are so touched about it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back on Nessa. Hoping she gets better every day. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just want to let you know that I continue to send well wishes to you, dear Vanessa and your mother.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I just want to let you know that I continue to send well wishes to you, dear Vanessa and your mother.


Oh Sylvia, that's very kind of you and we really appreciate it! 

Also 'lil Vanessa says thank you!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Checking back on Nessa. Hoping she gets better every day. :wub:


I think she does, Sue even though her eye still looks very injured! Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm also keeping you and Vanessa in my prayers. I know you're all traumatized by this, and I'm so sorry for all the upset this has caused. Dogs can heal amazingly well and usually pretty quickly after the initial phases, and I hope your sweet little Vanessa does too.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

socalyte said:


> I'm also keeping you and Vanessa in my prayers. I know you're all traumatized by this, and I'm so sorry for all the upset this has caused. Dogs can heal amazingly well and usually pretty quickly after the initial phases, and I hope your sweet little Vanessa does too.


Many thanks, Jackie! 
It's been one and a half week now and she's getting better each day!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad to hear she is getting better!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> Glad to hear she is getting better!


Thanks so much, Mags!
Will give her a bath today. Her face is so dirty and oily from the cream and the tearing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending kisses to Nessie from Kitzi & Lisi!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm happy she's getting better.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Sending kisses to Nessie from Kitzi & Lisi!


Thanks so much, Sandi! Kisses right back to Kitzi & Lisi! 



Maglily said:


> I'm happy she's getting better.


Many thanks, Brenda!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this. I am so sorry for what has happened to your baby. I am glad she is on the mend.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So glad you are seeing progress now. I guess some wounds take more time. She might look better after the bath too.:grouphug:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

donnad said:


> I am just seeing this. I am so sorry for what has happened to your baby. I am glad she is on the mend.





MalteseJane said:


> So glad you are seeing progress now. I guess some wounds take more time. She might look better after the bath too.:grouphug:


Thanks so much for your thoughts, Donna and Janine!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Alexandra -- hoping that Vanessa is doing better and on the way to complete recovery. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just came to see how little Vanessa is doing. I am relieved to hear that she is on the mend.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Alexandra -- hoping that Vanessa is doing better and on the way to complete recovery. Hugs to both of you.





Sylie said:


> I just came to see how little Vanessa is doing. I am relieved to hear that she is on the mend.


Many thanks also to you, Lynn and Sylvia!

Fortunately she's on the mend with her eye but still very scared of other dogs! It probably will need a long time to heal her little soul.


----------

